# DNP and High FAT?



## pumperalbo (May 29, 2019)

Hello

Can i use DNP with HIGH Fat Diet, or its better with Carbs.

200g Fat, 50g Carbs , 200-250g Protein, can i use this?

Or is better less 50g Fat daily, Carbs 150-200g , Rest Protein?

What is better for Results?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2019)

Carbs or low/no carb while using DNP is a matter of personal opinion and is generally related to heat sides and how you feel on a keto diet.  One is not really superior than the other for fat loss.


----------



## pumperalbo (May 29, 2019)

What if you eat 2500 calories and 100g Carbs 50g fat and the rest of the protein is over 300grams of protein, is not that counterproductive?
It is said that too much protein is also converted into carbohydrates, they say.

Are 300g Protein not too much then?


----------



## Texan69 (May 29, 2019)

POB is spot on. 
Some say deplete glycogen before use not sure if it’s necessary. I did not. I did not change my macro ratio up at al I just dropped total caloric intake down keeping my ratios the same and I eat a higher carb lower fat diet. My girl dropped carbs down a lot 
we both had about the same results

but more carbs will make you hotter for sure


----------



## MS1605 (May 30, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Carbs or low/no carb while using DNP is a matter of personal opinion and is generally related to heat sides and how you feel on a keto diet.  One is not really superior than the other for fat loss.





Texan69 said:


> POB is spot on.
> Some say deplete glycogen before use not sure if it’s necessary. I did not. I did not change my macro ratio up at al I just dropped total caloric intake down keeping my ratios the same and I eat a higher carb lower fat diet. My girl dropped carbs down a lot
> we both had about the same results
> 
> but more carbs will make you hotter for sure



A human trial published in 1933 in the Journal of the American Medical Association by Cutting, Stockton and Tainter showed this wasnt the case

The diets tested were high carb (72% carbohydrates, 1 g protein/kg, and the rest fat), high-protein (10% carbohydrate, 1.7 g/kg protein, and the rest fat), highfat (15% carbohydrates, 1 g/kg protein, and the rest fat), and a “balanced” diet (40% carbohydrates, 10 % protein, and 50% fat). The high carbohydrate dieters reported a maximal increase in metabolic output over 7 days of 55% and they perspired significantly and felt “warm”. Mean weight loss was about 5 lbs over one week. Dieters on the high-fat regimen had moderate sensations of warmth and they had a maximal metabolic increase of 50%. They reported fatigue with exertion and they lost about 3 lbs over one week.

I was trying to paraphrase all that above on my cellphone so sorry for horrible grammer  and choppiness of info.


----------



## Trump (May 30, 2019)

Personally I would start a diet which ever suits and use dnp as an addition to that diet. Then once you stop the dnp continue in the same diet so you don’t rebound and add the fat back on.


----------



## pumperalbo (May 30, 2019)

Trump said:


> Personally I would start a diet which ever suits and use dnp as an addition to that diet. Then once you stop the dnp continue in the same diet so you don’t rebound and add the fat back on.




Yes, my idea was that during DNP, 5x sports do weight training per week, at 2500 calories, after the DNP run goes down to 2000kcal first for about 20 days, so you should not put on fat in the normal case.

Yes the Carbs warmer make that true, but the problem is that many say that too much protein is converted into glucose, which means carbohydrates, but I stay at max 300g of protein hope that's not too much.


----------



## Trump (May 30, 2019)

Not what I meant, what I mean is start a diet now what ever macros and calories you need to be in deficit. Run this diet so you begin to lose weight. After a few weeks to a month add in the dnp for a week to 10 days using the same diet. After the dnp continue your same diet. Just take into account your tdee will change after the weight loss 



pumperalbo said:


> Yes, my idea was that during DNP, 5x sports do weight training per week, at 2500 calories, after the DNP run goes down to 2000kcal first for about 20 days, so you should not put on fat in the normal case.
> 
> Yes the Carbs warmer make that true, but the problem is that many say that too much protein is converted into glucose, which means carbohydrates, but I stay at max 300g of protein hope that's not too much.


----------



## Trump (May 30, 2019)

Just looked back at your old posts and you have asked every conceivable question there is to ask and already had them all answered. 
Have you ran it yet?


----------



## pumperalbo (May 30, 2019)

Trump said:


> Just looked back at your old posts and you have asked every conceivable question there is to ask and already had them all answered.
> Have you ran it yet?




Hi

yes the question was more for a friend who has been training for 8 years, he had asked me if HighFat would work instead of Carbs on DNP.

I've been clean from DNP for 1 year and I'm Natural, I've lost a lot of Bodyfat, through training and eating.


So much people say on DNP max 50g Fat, is better for lost more Fat, and use Carbs 150-250g.


----------



## Trump (May 30, 2019)

Why dont you advise him from your own experiences? That’s exactly what we are doing



pumperalbo said:


> Hi
> 
> yes the question was more for a friend who has been training for 8 years, he had asked me if HighFat would work instead of Carbs on DNP.
> 
> ...


----------



## pumperalbo (May 31, 2019)

Trump said:


> Why dont you advise him from your own experiences? That’s exactly what we are doing



You can tell people against that, but most of them do it anyway, he's been in the bodybuilding scene for a long time and he's already taken it 2x, he wanted to try a third try, but this time with fewer carbs and highfat, I'd been asked obs works, so I'm looking for answers if it would work so well with HighFat.


----------



## Trump (May 31, 2019)

It will work



pumperalbo said:


> You can tell people against that, but most of them do it anyway, he's been in the bodybuilding scene for a long time and he's already taken it 2x, he wanted to try a third try, but this time with fewer carbs and highfat, I'd been asked obs works, so I'm looking for answers if it would work so well with HighFat.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 2, 2019)

What the hell? Extremely high protein diet is only necessary when you are at low fats/calories and 0 carbs, tons of cardio, etc... immersed in a pre-contest diet. If you have enough fats and/or carbohydrates, you do not need as much protein. Regarding DNP with high fat, it will work well, no problem, it will have less heat than if you use carbs, but at low doses you should navigate the cycle without many problems even if you eat carbs.


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 7, 2019)

Beti ona said:


> What the hell? Extremely high protein diet is only necessary when you are at low fats/calories and 0 carbs, tons of cardio, etc... immersed in a pre-contest diet. If you have enough fats and/or carbohydrates, you do not need as much protein. Regarding DNP with high fat, it will work well, no problem, it will have less heat than if you use carbs, but at low doses you should navigate the cycle without many problems even if you eat carbs.



Hi
yes this is correct, so mostly user say in internet on DNP cycle better not use more than 50g Fat, so i dont know what is correct.
Yes much carbs = much sweat

So can use Ketogene Diet on DNP easy? 150-200g Fat daily? 50g carbs - rest Protein?

Or better for him use 50g Fat - 150g Carbs 200-250g Protein
What is works better?


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 11, 2019)

Define "better"?

I think you are overcomplicating this way too much. 

To keep things SIMPLE, just figure your friend will be burning 30% more calories then they normally would without DNP(this figure could be a little bit more or a little bit less depending on dosage but again let's keep it simple.)

Focus on staying in a caloric deficit and no matter what they eat they are going to drop body fat.


You are splitting hairs trying to figure out what it is "best" when it comes to macros. The research shows higher carbs and lower fats burn marginally more fat. Whats most important is they eat whatever way keeps them on track with their diet.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 11, 2019)

pumperalbo said:


> What is works better?


Do not skip the diet, do cardio and weight training, a diet high in protein and the rest, similar to your usual diet. It is not rocket science.


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 12, 2019)

He asked me if it is necessary to take sibutramine or ephedrine, he wanted to drive 4 weeks a 250-500mg. As well as at 2000 calories.

Is it possible without sibutramine or ephedrine? Or is it better to use ephedrine for lethargy and cravings.


----------



## Trump (Jun 12, 2019)

250mg dnp don’t change dose, take one dose sibutramine in the afternoon because later in the day is when cravings are worse. Them calories are fine, all these questions are answered if you research 



pumperalbo said:


> He asked me if it is necessary to take sibutramine or ephedrine, he wanted to drive 4 weeks a 250-500mg. As well as at 2000 calories.
> 
> Is it possible without sibutramine or ephedrine? Or is it better to use ephedrine for lethargy and cravings.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 12, 2019)

If you run 4 weeks, never rise to 250 mg, or there will be nothing to stop your craving for food, hunger will become unbearable. EC will help with hunger and energy.


----------



## ripper (Dec 30, 2019)

You will get better results with a low fat diet on DNP. Any carbs you eat will be converted to heat but beyond that, having some carbs _will _make you feel a lot better on DNP than trying to low carb it.

I've tried it both ways and the low fat diet always gave me better fat loss results.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 25, 2020)

Tar101 said:


> ve been searching all over the place for some DNP, I’m from the UK, used to get this off a guy from Empire Market. But the site doesn’t exist anymore.
> 
> Can anyone please point me in the right direction to get hold of some?
> 
> ...



Giving you a day in the box, Mate. Stop spamming. Fine to ask questions about DNP, lots ye can learn here, but this isn't a sourceboard.


----------

